# *grumbles* Some People Really Are Annoying...!



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Seriously annoyed with some people right now. 

*** Warning, this is quite long!!! ***

Basically where i keep my boy with the lady i share with is a small little patch, with three stables. One of which we used as a tack room. My boy and the other horse are quite chummy now, so obviously we have no complaints and are chuffed to bits he has a friend finally, as where he was before we had him, he was kinda bullied by the other horses...
Now... The other horse also has sharers, like me with my boy (i share from my friend), a young girl who is about 14/15 now, i can't remember...

Rant 1. 
The young girl seems to have lost interest. She used to be down often to care and ride for the pony. All be it i never quite understood how over protective her mother was, and am still confused by the fact her mum seems to have her wrapped in bubble wrap! 
They pay a bit for the pony, but as with any share, you normally have to commit to days as well. And their old agreement was the people who were there before me and my friend and our boy arrived, was the lady who owned the mare and the owner of the pony would cover weekdays, one does morning, one done evening, and the sharers for the pony would cover both ends at the weekend. 
Now... Me, my friend and the pony's owner are covering pretty much all week apart from Saturday morning... The only time they come down. They don't do much, and the girl hasn't ridden in months, then complains that the pony is fresh and bucks and spooks at everything... Her mum won't let her hack alone, so she can only go up and down the drive, as we aren't allowed to ride in the fields. And god forbid if she goes any further than the drive, they get to a grassy bit of a hack route and gallop him hell for leather repeatedly until he's tired... This pony is a 25 (roughly) year old, with cushings and a bad tendon from a past injury.
I have the girl on facebook, and it has come very apparent that make up and boys have taken over her life... Which is a shame, as when she was keen on the pony, they where quite a pair!

Which brings on rant no.2!
The owner of the pony has brought a dressage lesson for the girl and the pony, with a grand prix dressage trainer... The girl basically doesn't want to do it because she prefers jumping... But the pony cannot jump anymore because of his tendon, only pop little cross poles, even then she has to be careful... I think this may be the main reason for the loss of interest... That and the departure of the girl who owned the mare who we've got the place of. As they got on well and hacked out and rode together for ages. 

Rant no.3...
Recent one. My boy came in a bit lame the other day, we kept and eye and in the end, called the farrier out, who came on the morning of the 3rd day of lameness. And we thought it was an abscess. Luckily nothing serious, but still it meant box rest, poultice ect... We ended up having the vet out on Friday, and advised more box rest and everything we'd been doing. 
The lady i share with, text the lady who shares the pony for her daughter that he was to stay in, and that i'd be down in the morning to change his poultice and speak to the vet. 
However... Only to find out, that she hadn't got the text due to changing her number!!! She said she'd sent us all a text or fb message... Me and my friend had got neither... Great >.<!!!
So she filled her in over the phone, of which point the lady said she'd skip the poo out of Boycie's stable, hang his haynet and feed him, and if i arrived before she'd had it over to me... This was at about 7:30-45am... I arrived at the yard at 9am... To find:

~ Boycie's door was closed because he's apparently the "demon pony who escapes his stable" (we have a stable rubber chain thingy)... Big fat lie, he tries to duck the stall chain, each time he gets stuck and has to wiggle back in!!! He's only ever escaped once, with a faulty clip... *facepalm*

~ His feed was chucked over his door and fed in the bowl he shouldn't be fed in unless they were planning on washing it. (we make the breakfasts and dinners up in a bowl, then transfer the bowl to a plastic tub that is put in the stables, they DO know this...)

~ Haynet in his stable was clean empty... And his filled haynet for the day was left sitting in front of his door, he'd finished his breakfast and was standing at the door looking at it. Knowing Boycie he's have finished that hay early morning, so had probably been without hay for near 3 hours. 

~ There was still loads of poo around his stable, so between telling my friend that she'd skip him out for me at 7:30am and 9am, she has left him in a poo covered stable!!! 

~ Within about 10 minutes of being on the yard, they had packed up, put their horse's heavy stable rug back on!!! This is a warm day, he would have baked, so i ended up taking it off after they'd left... To find the poor pony caked in sweat... It became apparent that they were doing something, then rushed about to finish up and left more of a mess because i had turned up... All because a couple of weeks ago, i turned up at the yard to an unlocked tack room, a dead mouse in a dirty water bucket in my horse's stable, a badly mucked out stable and a tip of a tack room where they had spilled food everywhere and the yard unswept as well... I told my friend, who knew about these problems of which we agreed to confront her about it. She must have known i would have said something about the lack of cleanliness of the yard, so ran off whilst i was on the phone to the vet!!! Leaving me to clean the entire yard up!!! Not what i'm supposed to be doing on a Saturday morning as it's not my turn to do all that... I was only supposed to come down and check my horse, change the poultice and speak to the vet. Because of this, i was an hour late to get home so my dad could look at my car which is undergoing problems... 



Not to be harsh... But i seriously wish if they were this un-interested that they'll leave things for me in the afternoon as i cover Saturday afternoons, that they should just call it quits with the pony... As it isn't fair. The pony gets no work, so the owner is scared to ride him and they only cover a morning, when everyone else does more. When there are so many young teen girls or smaller ladies who would love a pony like this... And could give the pony and the owner what they're after! 


Grrrr. But i can't say anything much, as he's not my horse... I only know that the owner of this pony has said to the lady i share mine with that she wishes she could have a sharer like me!!!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I cant wait to win the lotto and buy my own land so I dont have to share with ANYONE and put up with petty s**t lol


----------

